# Kapuso



## UncleDako

I am watching a lot of GMA TV (via Satellite.) I see the word Kapuso a lot but cannot find a definition. 

Marami Salamat.

Dako


----------



## DotterKat

I interpret it as meaning _(we are) *one at heart*_ or _(we are) *of one heart* (and mind)._


----------



## Cake.

It's a made up word that would literally mean "heartmate" but the way they use it means something like "close friend" and that's how GMA calls it's viewers. A more in-depth explanation of _kapuso_ follows. Just ignore it if you just wanted to learn the translation.

_Puso_ means heart and _ka_ is a prefix that has a slightly different meaning based on where it is used. When in a noun, as in _kaklase_ where _klase_ means "class", it means "person in my class" which is simplified to classmate. When in a verb, as in _kausap ko si DotterKat_ where _usap_ means "talk", _ka_ means that the action is being done with the direct object so the example would be translated as "I am talking to DotterKat".


----------



## UncleDako

Thanks, Dotterkat and Cake,

I love the more detail explanation. Makes a lot of sense and sticks in my brain. This is a great forum to learn from

Thanks,
Dako



Cake. said:


> It's a made up word that would literally mean "heartmate" but the way they use it means something like "close friend" and that's how GMA calls it's viewers. A more in-depth explanation of _kapuso_ follows. Just ignore it if you just wanted to learn the translation.
> 
> _Puso_ means heart and _ka_ is a prefix that has a slightly different meaning based on where it is used. When in a noun, as in _kaklase_ where _klase_ means "class", it means "person in my class" which is simplified to classmate. When in a verb, as in _kausap ko si DotterKat_ where _usap_ means "talk", _ka_ means that the action is being done with the direct object so the example would be translated as "I am talking to DotterKat".


----------

